# Bluefin killifish...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone keep these or have experience with them? I have been thinking of setting up a small tank with them locally collected. I was curious if they would make a salad bowl out of a planted tank and if any shrimp were ok to be kept with them.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Lucania, right? If that's what they are, my local fish store has a tank full of them. They come in with the ghost shrimp, apparently. They don't seem to nibble on the plants at all in the store. Pretty fish. Good luck.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Lucania, right?


Yes, Lucania goodei.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

From what I hear they seems pretty straightforward to take care of. I doubt they will be any trouble for your plants, they don't get that big.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ania-goodei-experience.html?highlight=bluefin


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link fishfry!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I have some that came in on a plant order. They were a neat bonus to get. I have since supplemented their population with an order from The Aquaculture Store. They don't bother the plants at all. I don't currently keep them with any small shrimp as they tend to harass them. I do have a couple filter feeders in their tank which they don't seem to bother. I really enjoy them.

Bill


----------

